# Rubrikat > Mentori akademik >  Ku qendron prespektiva e ketij fakulteti

## arianit_real

Ju kisha lutur te me jepni me ca informacione se ku qendron prespektiva e te kryerit te inxhinierise kompjuterike .....me nje fjale pasi ta kryej me sukses qka jam i afte te di , te punoj e pak a shume rreth kesaj ceshtje....Me respekt

----------

